# Banded cat shark losing fins



## Ticklemebink (Mar 31, 2008)

my banded cat shark is about 4 months old. i just noticed today it looks lke his fins are disinigrating. doesnt look like hes getting nipped at. the tips of his tail, sid fins and dorsal are all like wearing down.
hes also been hanging out at the surface right where the filter drops the water and bubbles into the tank. anyone have any ideas whats going on?


----------



## qpc68 (Jul 14, 2008)

Sounds like fin rot and poor water quality.


----------



## Ticklemebink (Mar 31, 2008)

we test the wateraround 2 times a week to monitor it.. the levels are perfect and stable for months. i brought him to our fish store who takes care of us when he need it. hes in a lil icu over there getting treated.. they thought it was fin rot when i explained it over the phone but when they saw him they said it wasnt. and it wasnt getting nipped at either, so they are a bit unsure of whats going on but working on it for us. lets just cross our fingers!


----------

